# southern oregon



## oldmanjoe (Mar 20, 2005)

any one know of some nice fulltime rv parks in southern oregon, near the grants pass, medford oregon area. Real Estate is outrageous in these areas. As I and the dw have relocated here with our jobs. We are considering fulltiming--permanent site for 300 bucks a month.
Any suggestions out there?

thx
CAMP ON


----------



## Poppa (Mar 24, 2005)

southern oregon

Well lets ee npw If you are going to be fultiming you might want to invest in a trailer life camp ground directorybut until this is what I found for you in Grant Pass Jacks Landing 866-785-2257, Joe Creek 541-479-7974,River Park 541-479-0046 Medford has Medford Oaks 541-826-5103,Holiday  800-452-7970


----------



## pinehurstn (Nov 19, 2015)

Hiiii....
Thanks for the kindly information.


----------



## saamjack (Apr 14, 2016)

Poppa, Your shared post is really informative for me and helpful to know about campground of Oregon. Joe Creek 541-479-7974 sounds cool to me and I will think about it go be there and have fun. I hope it will great idea to be there for me. Anyway, buddy let me know how was your experience to be in Joe Creek 541-479-7974?


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 26, 2016)

sounds something really great. For sure this will be a good pl;ace top try for me either. So in my future i will for sure really like top try any of the thing like this, And i am sure that exploring something like that will be so much great for sure for me.


----------



## saamjack (May 10, 2016)

ElisaDikens, That will be really a cool idea to have some fun for you and do something new if it is new for you. 
So you should think about it seriously as it seems in your post you are.


----------



## Nicole Rushing (Nov 9, 2016)

There are several RV Parks in Oregon from which few are Lakewood RV Park, Medford Oaks RV Park and Holiday RV Park etc.


----------

